# MS Kehrheim II noch gut?



## sven_p (29. April 2008)

Hallo boardies!

Ich will demnächst mal wieder angreifen und mitm Kutter raus.
Ich bin immer supergern mit der Kehrheim 2 gefahren. 
War echt immer super mit der Mannschaft und dem Käptn und das Schiff an sich ist auch super und schnell.
Nur hat es jetzt ja seit ner Zeit  nen neuen Besitzer und auch ne neue Mannschaft.
Könnt ihr mir eure Erfahrung mitteilen ob es noch so gut ist wie früher?
Oder sind die nur noch auf Kommerz aus und versuchen die Angler abzufüllen?
Das war früher nämlich nicht der Fall, und das war, was mir so gut gefallen hat. Ist nicht auf allen Schiffen so.
Ich möchte nämlich Angeln und keine Kaffeefahrt machen.

Wäre also über eure Meinung sehr dnakbar!|wavey:


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (30. April 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Moin Moin,
Ich denke mal das Du dir keine Sorgen um die die neue Crew machen musst.
Der neue Skip ist Gerrit. Der war jahrelang Bootsmann und zum Schluss auch Skip auf der Langeland I. Ich glaube Dir werden so ziemlich alle Langeland Fahrer bestätigen das Gerrit sich IMMER Mühe gegeben hat!!! Wieso sollte das auf SEINEM Schiff anders sein?? Ich bin zwar persönlich noch nie mit Gerrit und seiner Kehrheim gefahren, aber ich kenne Ihn recht gut von der Langeland...
Ausserdem kenne ich den von Dir angesprochenen Kommerz in Laboe eigentlich gar nicht!!! Gut, jeder hat mal einen schlechten Tag und Fisch kann auch niemand unters Boot zaubern!!! Aber auf´s Jahr gesehen bin ich immer zufrieden von den Laboer Kuttern gegangen!!..


----------



## Torskfisk (30. April 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

@ sven p
Wenn du früher zufrieden warst, wirst du es jetzt erst recht sein, da knurrt dich keiner mehr an, nur weil du mal was zu essen haben möchtest....
Auch sonst ist der Umgangston an Bord sehr freundlich geworden, da es sich ja um eine komplett neue Besatzung handelt.
Gerrit gibt sich verdammt viel Mühe "seine" Angler an den Fisch zu bringen und Micha hat die Kombüse fest im Griff und lecker Essen.
Mehr geht eigentlich echt nicht!


----------



## powercat (30. April 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

kann mich da torskfisk nur anschließen...wir waren kurz nachdem gerrit den kutter übernommen hat mit ihm raus.hat sich viel mühe beim fisch finden gegeben (und auch gefunden!)essen war super, hat bei unserer tour mal eben nackensteaks auf die grillplatte gehauen und hinterher im brötchen verkauft!echt legger!!


----------



## sven_p (30. April 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

na dann ist doch alles bestens! Vielen Dank! Bald gehts los!
Wisst ihr eigentlich warum der Volker das Schiff damals abgegeben hat?


----------



## micha_2 (30. April 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

und zum Frühstück selbstgebackenen Topfkuchen


----------



## Stühmper (30. April 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Moin Sven P ,

war vor zwei Wochen mit der Kehrheim 2 auf See ,

Fahrpreis 30.-Euro = SUPER CREW , 100% EINSATZ VOM

KÄPTEN !

Außerdem GRATIS : :vik:Gute Laune , legger Essen ,

gutes Entertaiment , Platzreservierung mit deinen Namen !

Bietet KEINE Butterfahrten an - sondern Lange Angelzeit bis

ca. 14.30 Uhr ( je nach Gebiet/Logisch ) ,deswegen mache

ich meine Tagesfahrten nur noch von Laboe !

Von mir 5*****

Stühmper aus Buxtehude #6


----------



## Angelmati (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Hi,

Ich bin letztes jahr mit der kehrheim 2 von büsum aus auf makrele gefahren!
Das war echt klasse, geiler kutter,nette crew,gute laune,leggger essen und fische ohne ende!!! Hat riesigen spaß gemacht!
  Im kommenden August gehts wieder los


----------



## Black_Magic (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Hallo wir fahren am Samstag auch mit diesem Kutter raus. Da wir nicht ganz heimisch sind und auf der HP nur die Adresse in Laboe steht würde ich gerne wissen ob einer von euch eine genaue bescheibung event. adresse hat wo der Kutter dort im Hafen genau liegt.

mfg


----------



## elch6 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Hallo Black magic, ruf mal die seite WWW.yachthafen-laboe.de auf und gehe dann auf Liegeplätze. Dann müsstest Du einen Plan vom Hafen sehen. Wenn Du den Fähranleger(punkt 2) gefunden hast, liegt die Kerheim genau zwichen dem Lotsenschiff und dem Fähranleger. Falls sich irgentetwas geändert hat bitte ich euch mich zu verbessern.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Black_Magic (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Hi elch6 danke für die Antwort nur leider hast du mir den Plan von Laboe geschickt. Ich würde gerne wissen wo dieser Kutter in Büsum liegt da er ja momentan von dort " Operiert".#h

Ich weiß nur das es im Fischereihafen liegen soll #c


----------



## nemles (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Moin Stefan,

ist nicht zu verfehlen. Die Straße "Am Fischereihafen". Zum Hafen wirst Du durch Schilder hingeführt.
Wenn Du auf dem Kai bist, fährst Du immer gerade aus, dann kommt ein kleiner Links-knick mit einer Quergasse und dem Parkplatz. Das ist genau vor der Kehrheim und der Blauort.

Läßt sich auch gut Google-Mappen.

Tom


----------



## WickedWalleye (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Moin,


ich war am Montag mit der KehrheimII von Büsum auf Makrele.

Alles top. Die Crew war büschen grantelig. Aber damit kann ich umgehen, nordeutsche Mentalität halt. |supergri

Gefangen wurde jedenfalls reichlich.


----------



## Black_Magic (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Moin

danke jetzt werden wir das schon finden.

Nun müssen nur noch die Fische und das Wetter mitspielen |supergri

Fahren die beide Boote eigentlich immer Richtung Helgoland oder entscheidet das die Crew spontan in welche Richtung es geht (Helgoland, Sylt ect.) 

wir fahren zum ersten mal von Büsum raus.

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Eastcoast (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Ich kenne Gerrit von der Langeland und muss hier auch noch mal bestätigen, dass Gerrit wirklich Spitze ist. Ich werde demnächst seinen Kutter ausprobieren.


----------



## 1052bjrn (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Am Mittwoch fahre ich wieder mit Gerrit und seiner Kehrheim 2.
Dann werden wir sehen ob noch alles gut ist.
Die Reservierung hat auf jeden Fall schon mal bestens geklappt.
Fangmeldung kommt an anderer Stelle nachgereicht.
Wer mit will guckt mal in die mitangelvermittlung.


----------



## marv3108 (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

Wie war es denn nun ????


----------



## 1052bjrn (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

So!!! besser spät als nie,
Ausfahrt war Einwandfrei!!!
Der gebuchte Platz war der den ich wollte.
Das Essen war klasse.(Danke Micha)
Die Bedienung schnell und nett (Danke Gerd)
Gerrit war gut gelaunt.(sehr selten)(grins!!!)
schöne neue Sitzbänke an Luv und lee,
und eine volle Fischkiste siehe Fangmeldung "Kutter und kleinboot."


----------



## sascha76 (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: MS Kehrheim II noch gut?*

hallo boardie`s!!
Ich fahre im Juli mit meiner Familie nach büsum und wollte mit meinem Sohn mal auf Makrelen angeln..
Meine Frage ist nun lohnt es sich raus zu fahren,kann man ruten etc. leihen,Preise??????????????
bitte um viele Antworten und wüsche allen ein dickes Petri...


----------

